# QSW O2 sensor light on



## BlkMk3 (Mar 29, 2008)

Replaced the o2 sensor but the light stays on. How do you reset this? Car is an 86 qsw.


----------



## skopek (Jun 16, 2007)

you have to press white button


----------



## BlkMk3 (Mar 29, 2008)

What is that and were is it located under the hood? I havn't been able to find any button.


----------



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

it's located under the drivers side windshield. you have to remove the flimsy black plastic cover in between the windshield and engine bay. With the hood open remove the rubber seal that runs along the top of the engine compartment, then you should be able to lift the plastic cover enough to get at it..


----------



## BlkMk3 (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow, I was close but didn't even think to look under the rain tray. Thank you very much for your time and knowledge, it's much appreciated.


----------



## Snarkle (Jan 22, 2012)

This explains why the round plug is off on mine. The exaust has been modified, I dont think there is an o2 sensor. Check one more thing for the list.


----------



## BlkMk3 (Mar 29, 2008)

hahaha, damn that never ending list.


----------

